# Print webpages without pictures



## Topazz (Sep 16, 2000)

A friend has asked me this:

If my browser is set up so that it doesn't display images, when printing pages it still fetches and prints the images - which sometimes wastes a lot of colour ink when I only want the text.

I know you can print only what you select with the cursor, but that's a bit awkward with frames.

The settings for "Do Not Print Background Images" is checked and "Show image download placeholders" is unchecked. 

At the moment I have to disconnect the modem so it can't get the gifs - this is effective, but then I've got to wait for the reconnection.

Is there a registry tweak or something to print pages without images?

Thank you!!


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

Topazz,

Try saving the page first using Save As...

For the Save as type, select 'Web Page, HTML only' or 'Text file'.

Open the saved file and print. It should print without any pictures.


----------



## Topazz (Sep 16, 2000)

Thanks Ratboy, I'll try it and see how I go.


----------

